

Your Tablet Is Just A Brick Without Third-Party Creators - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/02/18/your-tablet-is-just-a-brick-without-third-party-creators/

======
rsaarelm
If a tablet with nothing but a good 10" screen, a web browser and a pdf viewer
was be cheap enough, say sub-$100, I'd definitely consider buying it.

